# My new boer buck



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

He was a really good deal i had to buy him 
He is 1 year and a half 

Let me know what you think of him


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

His coat isnt rough 
I brought him in the trailer he was sliding around


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No one? Has a opinion on him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a nice solid male.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks can someone give me pros and cons?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a bad looking buck.

But the pictures make it hard to judge, can't see his chest, so not sure on width. The pics are too close and not down to his level.

We will also need a side/rear shot, squat down and stand back a ways from him. have in in a regular stance.

The 2nd pic is good but, should be more level to him, squat down to get the pic and stand back.

He looks to have decent length.

Pasterns may be a bit weak in the front, he is standing a bit posty, but this may be the picture angles.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree with Pam


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Ok ill try to get new pics today its hard since hes in rut and keeps running around lol


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

He doesn't look like he's in rut because he's missing all his beautiful markings on his front legs and such for being in rut. He's probably nervous about being somewhere new


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

i think he is because i seen him and heard him make thosse funny sounds and has his tongue out also 
he keeps spraying and licking his part LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree, he isn't stained, but doesn't mean he isn't starting rut, LOL.


----------

